# RV width - including or excluding awnings



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I know the law is that the width is 2.55m maximum excluding awnings. And TravelworldRV make much of what they are doing about it:
http://www.travelworldrv.co.uk/news_itemView.asp?idItem=45&idCategory=7

Which makes the letter on page 23 of Feb 2008 MMM (the one with the absolutely suberb motorhome on the cover and two roadtests of it inside) entitled "Importing an American RV" all the more mysterious as to how the UK RV Dealers Association managed to help a private importer get a 2.54m RV PLUS awnings each side registered, once the DVLA had already declared it was too wide.

This confusion just rumbles on :-(

Dave


----------



## Floozie2 (Dec 23, 2007)

This topic langishes in murky waters. As far as I'm aware the RVDA have been negotiating with the governing bodies, but I'm still unclear what's going on. Apparantly there's an article in this months ARVE magazine, but I'm away so haven't seen it. Also there was a stormy debate on their website until the moderator pulled the plug, leaving me being non the wiser.

Just looking at the RVDA website www.rvda.co.uk, I see they've updated the latest news. It doesn't go into much detail really. I guess as dealers we have to trust that they will want the best deal for themselves so they can carry on selling a wide variety of RVs. The knock on will be for private importers - they will know exactly what can and can't be brought in and what is and isn't measured. That particular point is alluded to, but not expanded upon. We will just have to wait and see. Right now, who knows? I just keep the faith!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Dave,

The article (optimistically entitled "News Item") in its second paragraph alludes to "DVLA’s new laws". That stopped me reading any more, as it's no more a News Item than a Kit Kat advert.

New laws, new schmawz.

Dougie.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that update, Floozie 2. I'm more upbeat that the fog is lifting, I must say. I can see the legal framework and the influencing sounds like (awaits proof) it will deliver relevant RV exceptions to an EC directive that generally, will reduce maximum widths.

I'd comment with Dougie, but as he didn't read beyond "new laws" of the link I posted in January, there would be little point 

Dave


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> I'd comment with Dougie, but as he didn't read beyond "new laws" of the link I posted in January, there would be little point


Fair point, well presented.  I am in fact interested in the subject, as I may be buying a new van in the States in 2010 & bringing it back after a year's use there. I just get so turned off though by glossy schmooze dressed up as "fact" or "news". Dealers have (obviously) vested interest in portraying things in a certain way, and if it's to the general benefit of motorhome users & purchasers, I don't have such a big problem with it. If however if unhelpfully covers up stuff, I have big difficulties with that (like I do with the media most of the time).

Dougie.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I did a personnal import this year ( actually I pick it up tomorrow :lol: )

The vehicle is, according to the manufacturer, 100 inches wide. This, when you stick a measuring thing on it is untrue. If you include the awning...or sunshade, if you're paying for a pitch..sticks out some 1.5 inches either side.

The official measurement is 2540mm. as accepted by the DVLA in 2007.

When I went to register the RV, in brighton local office, the guy went off, spoke to the " senior import official" and it was accepted without question.

Anyway, when I was looking for the vehicle, I saw on other UK dealer sites, vehicles, such as PAce Arrow, which are over the Width restriction, and yet up for sale, and reistered. On contact with said dealers, I was told that 

In the US everything is bigger, and dont worry

so I did worry, ignored them, and chose a vehicle which had already been accepted on the list. 


For what its worth, there are loads of RV's in the States, most of them dont change widths from year to year. Mines a 2005 and its the same width as the 100 model. There are so many, I thought it easier to choose from a previously accepted make/model, as the arguement would have been easier. If anyone cant find a make/model/specification of RV they like which is on the list I would be surprised.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bandaid said:


> I did a personnal import this year ( actually I pick it up tomorrow :lol: )


Slightly off-topic (but not by much), do you have a list you could post of each step you went through during the process?

Dougie.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep, Ill sort that out. It will be personal with the companies I used, so costs may change if stuff is sourced elsewhere, but the steps will be the same. 


(i) Buy Rv...obvious really, I went over and did this, I don't really trust phphotosff the internet. If I were buying new, then maybe, but used, I wanted to see the vehicles pepersonally
You don't pay sales tax, either Federal or State. Theres another vehicle tax which you're not ssupposedto pay..inventory tax..this is dealer to pay, not customer, but honestly its something like .75% of cost. all dealers make the customer pay. 

(ii) arrange for shipping costs. I used Bernarr at RV Exports Inc. ddetailsavailable if necessary. ( ensure if your transporting you don't have LPG, they empty it is you do) I drove the vehicle to Bernarr, and paid about 7500$ for shipping. 
You get an invoice from Bernarr, if you chat to him, he'll explain, this includes the shipping costs. 

(iii) at this point, you have nothing to do until you get a Fed-ex letter with the documents you need, mine went to southampton then I rang up the shipper, who will give the figure required to go through customs, this is documented elsewhere. Pay. lots. 

(iv) with the bankers draft given over, you will either take the vehicle to converter yourself, or arrange for pickup. Ask for MOT first, and get the certificate sent to you. 
Complete the form ( C&E384) I think, it s you declaring you paid the vat. 

Armed with the US title deed, the Customs form, MOT and Insurance Certificate, ( on chassis number) D/licence and proof of address. Go ye forth to the DVLA office. 

Then fill in V55/5 ( used) or V55/4 (new)......This is a complicated form but you will have time in the queue. 

Give documents to person behind desk and if taxing for 6 months, hand over cheque for 145.75 wait 6 days, V5 and VEL on doorstep, get yourself a plate made and collect RV. If in doubt, theres the website with approved width RVs on, I would suggest you print off the relelvant just in case, 

and there you have it. 

oh, if anyones interested to know why you should chat to Bernarr, PM me, as I wont incriminate myself in public. 

and my levelling control panels broke. £370.00 for replacement...


----------



## Floozie2 (Dec 23, 2007)

asprn said:


> If however if unhelpfully covers up stuff, I have big difficulties with that (like I do with the media most of the time).


With you on the media :roll: I _think_ the RVDA are doing some good work, it's just as yet there is nothing much written in the public domain as yet. It's still a minefield; in recent times "the list" has been changed so many times and now I believe has been scrapped altogether. Now when an RV comes in it has to be measured and that's where the problems lie as there is too much room for personal interpretation and error. That's my understanding of it. I think what the RVDA is trying to do is makes sure everything is just so, but at the moment can (or will) only put a certain amount of info out for the public to read. For we observers it's frustrating 'cos we want to know everything now!  But for those who are in the process of importing, or want to import, an RV that is on the margins of legality, this uncertainty must be worrying. Problem is, legislation in the UK country moves in a different time dimension to the rest of us mere mortals!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Flooze. 

Not all jave to be measured. mine wasnt. The way I have read the letters from a member of the rvda and others to the DVLA, is that they want the restriction on width lifted completely.

I have to say, IMHO this would ne a mistake, as there are some 

WWWWIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEE

RVs out there.

what would be good is the ones already accepted should be accepted UK wide, and those measured need reference points. Its difficult, where, for instance, would ou measure, 
wheel hub to wheel hub?
wheel arch to wheel arch.?
Widest points on vehicle, which would be ok if the widest point wasnt the rim around the roof/wall joint.

I dunno, its a mystery to me too. it does however, need the government to make a decision tho'


----------



## Floozie2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Bandaid,

I stand corrected; just goes to show, it's a minefield out there!! As for where to measure :?: :?: 

You're right about some of the wider rigs in the US. They're even banned in some states. I'd like to see someone try to get one through the toll boths on the French payages. Even Floozie2 breathe in as she squeezes through!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

to me it was always a question of why.

why can a dealer register a vehicle patently over the max.width, and yet an individual cant?
why does it apparently depend on where in the UK you apply for registration as to whether the truck get measured or not?

theres no rhyme nor reason to the whole issue.

and you have no need to stand corrected. I've been taken to task more often than not for giving info. which I belived correct, and had advice on, and turned out someone had more or different info than me.

and Im still trying to type in the dark.


----------



## Floozie2 (Dec 23, 2007)

bandaid said:


> to me it was always a question of why.
> 
> why can a dealer register a vehicle patently over the max.width, and yet an individual cant?
> why does it apparently depend on where in the UK you apply for registration as to whether the truck get measured or not?
> ...


Light blue touchpaper and stand well back 8O 

It's a thorny issue and I think it's why the RVDA are getting it sorted. Personal importation is always tricky and most only do it once or twice, whereas the dealers are well practised and known to the testing stations, therefore I guess trusted. For the most part, most RVs coming into this country will be on or under the 2.55m mark sidewall to sidewall. The problem starts with safety equipment (awnings, handles, wheel arch flares, cameras etc. Are they or are they not to be included? 
The problem is, in terms of volume of vehicle on the road, RVs are a splash in the ocean, so there's never been a definitive set of guidelines. That's what the RVDA are striving for. Obviously it will benefit themselves, but will also benefit person importers. It'll just be a matter of time before we fully find out what they have achieved.

R


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dougie,

You'll be 6 years ahead of me doing the same. Whether I'll keep the RV for European use or sell it in the UK, I'll wait and see. 

I followed Paul UKRV's experience, mainly on rvforum.net and he documents there some excellent research on duty/VAT free, including stuff on allowable visits back to the UK. Montana LLC obviates sales tax.

If you know what new RV you want, as it seems RVs can have loads of warranty issues to sort out, one option I would consider is factory pickup, then stay nearby for a while.

Dave


----------

